# TMRodrigues says hello



## TMRodrigues (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I've been a silent reader of this forum for quite some time now and thought it was about time i started being active around here.  

I believe a little introduction is in order:

My name is Tiago, am 24 years old, live in Portugal and graduated in Sound and Image at ESAD.CR.
I play the electric guitar and can throw a few notes on a piano but i'm not a proficient player. :roll: 
I have always been a fan of Metal but i find myself gravitating towards Film Scores/VideoGame Soundtracks more and more. 
One of my favourite composers is Nobuo Uematsu. I absolutely love what he has done on the Final Fantasy series and Lost Odyssey. It can be said that his music (and many others of course, but mainly Uematsu) has shaped my perception on composing and ultimately, that's what i want to do. I want to be able to compose music that elevates a game, that turns it into an emotional experience! I want to make other players feel what i have felt so many times: a deep sense of immersion; feeling what the character i'm playing is supposedly feeling!

Audio-wise, i've been doing some mixes here and there, for a few acquaintances, for a short buck, since i'm only starting. I've recently acquired Reaper 4, NI Komplete 9 and Aeon Collection (got it on sale!) and i am now taking the first steps into composing. My plan is to start composing a whole lot more, sharing it while getting important feedback, so i can grow and evolve my musical voice.

Looking forward to share my journey with you lot!


----------



## fiestared (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Tiago,

Welcome from a "newbie"... in this forum. We'll probably cross our words in a post or an other...

F. o-[][]-o


----------

